
Plotly.py: Static Image Export and a New Lead Maintainer - jmmease
https://medium.com/@plotlygraphs/plotly-py-end-of-summer-updates-5422c98b9058
======
jmmease
Hi All, let me know if you have any questions about the new release (or
anything else).

The tech behind the new static image export support is pretty interesting.
It's the only static image export approach I'm aware of, for a
Python+JavaScript visualization library, that's not selenium-based.

